# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Квесты >  Квест - игры для интеллектуалов

## Asteriks

*Quest (Квест) - (от англ. поиск приключений) - для тех, кто любит активный отдых, кому надоели обыденность и серость, для тех, кто жаждет новых острых ощущений. Это игры, в которой стираются границы между выдумкой и реальностью. Здесь каждый момент таит в себе неизвестность. Это интеллектуально-экстремальные игры.* 

Суть игр Квест заключается в последовательном выполнении различных заданий. Цель задания – найти код, позволяющий _перейти к следующему уровню_. Победителем становится тот, кто первым выполнит все задания.

Код представляет собой простое сочетание букв и цифр, но чтобы найти его, Вам придется приложить немало усилий. Логика и резвый ум, способность неординарно мыслить, умело пользоваться информацией в интернете, смело принимать решения помогут Вам определить место, где спрятан код. Недострои, мосты, чердаки, подвалы, тунели, коллекторы – трудно предположить, куда вам предстоит попасть, но лишь здесь, преодолев свои страхи и предрассудки, обыскав каждый уголок, вы найдете то, ради чего _квестер_ готов на все – _заветный код уровня._

Аудитория игры очень разнообразна: от простых студентов до высокопоставленных чиновников. _Квест – это море новых полезных знакомств, интересное общение, увлекательный отдых в кругу таких же неординарных личностей, как и Вы!_

----------


## MOHAPX

Короче играл я в сталкера, очень понравилась, пару недель провел не зря. Очень интересно было изучать атомную станцию изнутри, и типа тебе ничего не будет. Вообще моментами становилось и жутко и страшно, когда какие то невидимые твари бытались убить, но все тки прошел.

ps. больше всего прикалывают "реальные пацаны" и ихние разговорчики...

----------


## Serj_2k

совсем недавно прошёл Tomb Raider Legend. знаю эту серию игр со второй части. с первой познакомился немного позднее. играл во все, кроме Angel of Darknes. прошёл, конечно же не все... (( 

пара скринав прилагаецца

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BіZ111

> совсем недавно прошёл Tomb Raider Legend. знаю эту серию игр со второй части. с первой познакомился немного позднее. играл во все, кроме Angel of Darknes. прошёл, конечно же не все... ((


Я тож) А ты на новой системе уже сидел?

----------


## Serj_2k

> Я тож) А ты на новой системе уже сидел?


не догнал вопрос ))) про какую систему речь? ))

----------


## BіZ111

Ну на компе новом или старом? Ну...ты ж недавно покупал по нету компик? Или ты чисто кулер?


по сабжу: какие ещё квесты всем известны и суперпупер классные?

----------


## Serj_2k

в Легенду колбасил на предыдущем компе, а Underworld начал на новом ...

----------


## BiZ111

а в русские квесты играешь?

----------


## Serj_2k

неа.

в игры не то штоб много играю. в основном в те серии, которые знаю и ооочень редко пробую то, што якобы хит

----------


## BiZ111

а какие ещё любишь?

----------


## Serj_2k

в тока рейс драйвер режусь иногда, мне там особенно одно место нравицца. ( последняя часть игры мне не катит, если што) в ИЛ-2 летаю ... даж джойст когда-то прикупил для неё, томб райдер погуливал раньше частенько. там 4-я часть особенно длинная .... сталкер ничо так был, хотя первая часть разочаровала во время второго прохожления. биошок не особо понравился...


ааа, ты про квэсты ..... Сибирь не понравилась, слишком надуманные загадки. больше квэстов не помню. sillent hill была весч, в плане загадок! вторая часть вродь. остальные части говно. а так ...хз.

сам поделись мыслями какими нить ...

----------


## BiZ111

а я не играю в квесты..раньше было что-то, забыл  белоруские квесты есть вообще?

----------


## Serj_2k

хз. я не слышал. а вот россеяне вродь чота пнуцца ... и местами вродь получаецца. я про игры в общем

----------


## Vanya

lula 3d - вот это квест  как нить наберусь терпения и залью на обменник...правда, игра не для всех..цензура и всё такое

----------


## AKON

Квесты люблю часто играю, а насчет русских квестов есть пару интересных, но это боольшая редкость. интересный квест это "12 Стульев"

----------


## Xylugan

> Короче играл я в сталкера, очень понравилась, пару недель провел не зря. Очень интересно было изучать атомную станцию изнутри, и типа тебе ничего не будет. Вообще моментами становилось и жутко и страшно, когда какие то невидимые твари бытались убить, но все тки прошел.
> 
> ps. больше всего прикалывают "реальные пацаны" и ихние разговорчики...


Реальные пацанчеки это в Метро2033)))Это что то намного жутковатее чем С.Т.А.Л.К.Е.Р. :crazy: Психодэл)))

----------

